# Cristal para el 16f877A?



## ncoliv (Oct 24, 2007)

Buenas Tardes. Necesito saber que cristal utiliza el pic 16f877A. 
Tengo un código para un 16f873, funcionaria en un 16f877A. Si no que modificaciones habría que hacer?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paloky (Oct 24, 2007)

El PIC16F877A, puede funcionar como máximo con un cristal de 20MHz.

Si el PIC es el 16F877, SIN la letra "A". este solo puede funcionar con un cristal de 4MHz.

Los ejemplos del16F873, si que son compatibles con el 877, pero debes tener en cuenta de indicarle la libreria del micro correcta.

Un Saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2007)

Ummm

No es del todo correcto. La A no indica eso. Hay 877 sin A que despues te indica un veinte que es la frecuencia de trabajo máx.

Si no indica nada es a 4Mhz si es a otra frecuencia lo indica.


----------



## Paloky (Oct 25, 2007)

Es verdad, perdón.

La frecuencia la indicada con un "xxxx-20" la version de 20MHz y sin nada la versión de 4 MHz.
De todas formas, la versión "A", ja era compatible con los 20MHz creo.

La "A", fue la segunda generación del 877.  La versión "A", mejoraba questiones de consumo y de arquitectura interna.

Con la versión "A", recuerdo que no era posible utilizar el ICD1. Solo funcionaba con el ICD2.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Oct 25, 2007)

ncoliv, te diría que casi no tendrás que hacer cambios, a lo sumo algun retoque para deshabilitar o no los puertos que tiene el 877 y que no tiene el 873.  También fijate de deshabilitar el Parallel Slave Port.

En cuanto a lo demás, la diferencia de A y no A no es la frecuencia sino algunos cambios internos como ser, los A tienen memoria más rápida para autoprogramarse, su eeprom y flash resisten muchas más grabaciones, los no A tienen generador de voltaje de referencia eso solo por citar algunas.

Lo que no diga nada no significa que sea de 4Mhz, Un pic no 16F877 que sea Industrial ya es de 20Mhz, sin necesidad que diga -20


----------

